# Pro-nun-see-ay-shun



## Withered Soul (Apr 8, 2003)

How do you pronounce 'Muay Thai'?
I pronounce it "Moo-tie"
My friend pronounces it "M-wer-ay-th-ai"

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 8, 2003)

I can ask my Thai friend, but I've always pronounced it "Moo-why tie"

Except the "tie" is almost a "thigh."  It's kind of halfway between.  It's hard for most westerners to pronounce, I think.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Apr 8, 2003)

Mwoy Tiy


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------

